# My meagre plant collection!!



## phraggy (Jul 10, 2015)

Paphs-- all blooming size.
Sukakhulii
M. Kopowitz x barbartum.
esquirolei
bellatulum x wenshanense
barbartum x nigritum.
Lola Bird.
Rosy Dawn
Lathamianum
Sukakhuli x Charlesworthii
Fairrieanum
Maudiae vinicolour
Magic Lantern
bellatulum
Wardii 
Malipoense.
Henryanum
Helenae
Dianthum
King Arthur Appletonium
Chamberlainianum
Schwaetzen
Charlesworthii

Multis.
St Swithin BS
Mount Toro x gardener BS ( in bud )
Hung Sheng 'eagle' BS
rothschildianum NBS
Transvaal NBS
Berenice BS
Lady Isabel BS
David Ott BS
Roth 'paris' x 'starlight' BS
Julius NBS
Paul Parks x gardnerii BS
Gary Romagne NBS
supardii BS
philippinense BS
Moustache BS
St Swithin x parishii ( 2-3yrs )
dollgoldii NBS.
Charles worthii x parishii
( probably not all multis but you get the general idea??)

Phrags
Mem. Garren weaver x 2 BS
Calurum x3 BS
Grande macrochilum x 2 NBS
las varines BS
Eumilia Arias BS
Grande x 4 BS
Andean fire BS
Fritz Schomberg BS
Scheherezade x2 BS
caudatum x 2 NBS
kovachii x2 BS.

Angraecums.
Crestwood x 2 BS
sesquipedale NBS
Veitchei BS
Magdalenae BS
Aerangis brachycarpa NBS

plus 41 odds and sods!!!

Ed


----------



## Wendy (Jul 10, 2015)

Very nice collection!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 10, 2015)

That's quite a collection!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2015)

Not a big collection but the fact that you have those Paphs and Pk/ hybrids blooming sized is a HUGE plus!!!


----------



## Marco (Jul 10, 2015)

That is a good set of multis


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2015)

meagre??? You have good plants, from what I've seen.


----------



## Stone (Jul 14, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> meagre??? You have good plants, from what I've seen.



If you can still find, name and count everything you have you're not fully infected yet


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2015)

True, and that GH looks soooooo..empty.


----------



## phraggy (Jul 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> True, and that GH looks soooooo..empty.



It wont be in winter when the boss fills it with lemon trees. orange trees, hydrangeas, sterliza etc,etc---
Ed


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2015)

Sounds like she needs her own GH!!


----------



## Clark (Jul 14, 2015)

Not sure what sods are by you, but you have many nice plants.
Cheers!


----------



## phraggy (Jul 15, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Sounds like she needs her own GH!!



Eric -- she's got one. Only 8x6 but full of orchids ( mainly mounted ) but needs organising ---- but through experience it's better not to say anything!!!!

Ed


----------



## phraggy (Jul 15, 2015)

Clark said:


> Not sure what sods are by you, but you have many nice plants.
> Cheers!



Sods are orchids that are and aren't worth saving but which you don't like binning.

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Eric -- she's got one. Only 8x6 but full of orchids ( mainly mounted ) but needs organising ---- but through experience it's better not to say anything!!!!
> 
> Ed



Wise man!


----------

